# Should I buy a PSP or Dingoo?



## Bree500 (Jul 20, 2011)

I want to buy a PSP or Dingoo and i wanted to ask your opinion of which you think is better. 

Here is my criteria of what i am looking for. I like old school games, preferrably games for NES, SNES or SEGA Genesis.

I own a *GBA SP and Nintendo DS Lite*. I tried to play Sega Genesis (JenesisDS) on my DS Lite and i didn't think the quality was great, there was a lot of choppy images and it wasn't worth playing. My favorite games on JenesisDS were emulated horribly.

With NES games, i used *NESDS emulator* on the nintendo ds and i thought it was ok on some games, but i like Pocketnes emulator much better, but the games that i really wanted to play, were a little choppy.


For NES, *Mike Tyson punchout, tecmo bowl 1 and StarTropics* were some of my favorite games of all time and i could find a handheld device that plays those games perfectly, i would be very happy.

For Sega Genesis, *RBI Baseball 1 and Tecmo Bowl 1 * are my favorite all time games, and i would be happy to know which handheld system plays these games perfectly. 


thanks for your input.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 20, 2011)

A PSP will be a better value in the long run. I can't comment on the Genesis and NES emulation, though I imagine they would be fine. SNES and GBA emulation are top notch too.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 20, 2011)

PSP all the way. You can emulate those 2 platforms perfectly + a lot of other platforms + PSP games themselves!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 20, 2011)

Get a PSP if you plan on hacking it. It becomes the best portable emulator aside from the Open Pandora on the market.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 20, 2011)

PSP hands down.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 20, 2011)

Get a go. Ultra portable, 16GB storage and another 16GB with a cheap M2 (sandisk) card added. Super clear and bright screen. The controls are pretty good and I have big hands. Runs emulators and movies superbly.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 20, 2011)

PSP Go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
You wont regret it.


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 20, 2011)

How is it you are able to put old school emulation on the *psp go * since its a new model?

I was told that you could only emulate games with psp 1000 and 2000 and not psp 3000, because anything over 6 something software version will not work.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bree500 said:
			
		

> How is it you are able to put old school emulation on the *psp go * since its a new model?
> 
> I was told that you could only emulate games with psp 1000 and 2000 and not psp 3000, because anything over 6 something software version will not work.


You can install CFW and use homebrew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

PSP Hacking/Modding Guide


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 20, 2011)

@OP That's old news that you have there. There are hacks all the way up through 6.39 firmware now for every model of PSP available.


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> @OP That's old news that you have there. There are hacks all the way up through 6.39 firmware now for every model of PSP available.




I was told this by many gaming stores who do mods and people here locally.


----------



## emigre (Jul 20, 2011)

They're wrong. Every PSP is hackable.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bree500 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They obviously dont know anything or just lying.
Follow the link i posted above.

I just recently hacked my brothers PSP Go.


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 20, 2011)

tanveer, i looked at the link you provided, only one of the psp 3000's models has a *partial hack*, the rest of psp models says *FULL* Hack.

How do i know which motherboard i have, how do i check that? I have a psp 3000 that i wasn't using because i was told it wasn't hackable.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anything up to 6.39 is hackable as of now.

Check the system info for what firmware you are on. Just follow Rydians instructions/guide.
Very easy and "noob-friendly" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 20, 2011)

Bree500 said:
			
		

> tanveer, i looked at the link you provided, only one of the psp 3000's models has a *partial hack*, the rest of psp models says *FULL* Hack.
> 
> How do i know which motherboard i have, how do i check that? I have a psp 3000 that i wasn't using because i was told it wasn't hackable.



use the module checker to see what module you have
07g and 09g are partial hack, the rest can downgraded to 6.20 and use the permanent hack

module checker
http://filetrip.net/f25206-PSP-Module-Checker-1-0.html


----------



## Redhorse (Jul 20, 2011)

I know Little to nothing about the PSP hack BUT, I have had severfal Dingoos. They are very fragile to begine with, easy to break. Most emulators are so so at best. Don't believe all thier advertising. I have had 'The Wiz' also, it uses the same software (when working at best uses Dingux software) as the Dingoo... but based on your present handhelds and the budget I assume you are one, Definately the PSP.


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 20, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> use the module checker to see what module you have
> 07g and 09g are partial hack, the rest can use the permanent hack




What is a module checker? I am new to this. If i turn on my psp, would it say what version motherboard i have.

thanks for the update romee, now i see what module check is. I can't connect my psp right now because i dont' have the cable to connect to pc anymore. I am gonna go buy one today or tommorow.


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 20, 2011)

syfyTy said:
			
		

> I know Little to nothing about the PSP hack BUT, I have had severfal Dingoos. They are very fragile to begine with, easy to break. Most emulators are so so at best. Don't believe all thier advertising. I have had 'The Wiz' also, it uses the same software (when working at best uses Dingux software) as the Dingoo... but based on your present handhelds and the budget I assume you are one, Definately the PSP.




i bought a wiz brand new, and i was shocked it didn't come with a charger. As soon as i turned it on, it would turn off like 10 seconds later. How could i play if there is no charger? the company that sold it to me, didn't have a charger either to sell. So i threw it away.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 20, 2011)

Bree500 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



put it in your "game" folder of your psp
turn on your PSP and start the module checker, it will tell you what motherboard you have.


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks everyone for all your help. I thought my psp 3000 was useless and i was planning to get an older model just to be able to play emulated games.

I am gonna leave right now to purchase the cable to connect my psp to the computer. Will be back in a few hours.


thanks again


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bree500 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got my Go!

It took me less than 5mins as my firmware was under 6.2. (This is the permanent hack 6.20 PRO-B8). It took another 2 hours and I had CPS1, 2 and MVS installed with complete ROM sets. I am about to try the latest builds of DaedalusX64 (N64) and gbSP (GBA)
Everything works great.

Edit: I tried CPS3 with street fighter III ROM. It worked but had no sound and was painfully slow. I hope they get this one working properly some day.


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 20, 2011)

i go the cable, now i can get started. I downloaded the module checker and installed it on the sony memory stick pro. 

It says no games found when i open memory stick pro memory card. How do i open this file to run module checker?


----------



## RoMee (Jul 20, 2011)

ms0SP/GAME/ Module checker


----------



## xist (Jul 21, 2011)

What firmware is the PSP currently on?


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do i make a folder named         ms0SP/GAME/ Module checker   ????????????????? where is this folder located? I have a brand new sony pro stick card that i just purchased and there is nothing inside of it, its empty. I haven't downloaded anything on it yet, except module checker.


Does the sony pro stick due need to be formatted before i get started?

I just looked at the video you posted, the guy says put this file into psp, game folder, etc, i don't have anything in my memory stick pro, so i don't see the files he is mentioning.. The only file that i see in there is MCHECKER file and inside of that is Eboot.pbp


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 21, 2011)

There are files missing. The guy in the youtube video does not mention what other files he has already downloaded before adding module checker. I only have module checker so far.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 21, 2011)

Bree500 said:
			
		

> Do i make a folder named         ms0SP/GAME/ Module checker   ????????????????? where is this folder located? I have a brand new sony pro stick card that i just purchased and there is nothing inside of it, its empty. I haven't downloaded anything on it yet, except module checker.
> 
> 
> Does the sony pro stick due need to be formatted before i get started?
> ...




format the memory stick using the psp
after format you should have those folders


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 21, 2011)

fat 32 or fat?


----------



## RoMee (Jul 21, 2011)

Bree500 said:
			
		

> fat 32 or fat?



use your psp to format the memory stick not your computer


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 21, 2011)

how do you format using psp, i have never done this before, if you are giving instructions, don't assume i know how to do this.

This is my time  ever doing this.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 21, 2011)

go to system settings in your psp
than scroll down to format memory stick and click it
follow instructions and you should be done

[youtube]XWFdO2ROUks[/youtube]


----------



## xist (Jul 21, 2011)

And again..

What firmware is your PSP currently on? Settings Menu, System Information


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 21, 2011)

i got it. It says this PSP's Module is 09g.        Thanks. 

Now what do I do?


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 21, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> And again..
> 
> What firmware is your PSP currently on? Settings Menu, System Information




It says version 6.37. Sorry, i posted it earlier and then i had to edit.



Is This psp worth hacking since its a partial hack according to this?

http://gbatemp.net/t268289-psp-hacking-mod...-a-q-start-here


should i just get a *psp 1000 or psp go??*


----------



## RoMee (Jul 21, 2011)

Bree500 said:
			
		

> i got it. It says this PSP's Module is 09g.        Thanks.
> 
> Now what do I do?



you won't be able to do a permanent hack, but the temporary hack should work just fine
and don't worry there's no difference between the two, the only difference is one is temporary and the other a permanent

just run fast recovery when you start up your psp, it takes like 5 sec


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 21, 2011)

what do you mean temporary, what does that mean?


----------



## xist (Jul 21, 2011)

It means that it takes about 5 seconds to initialise. I use that by choice on my Go rather than a permanent version so it's nothing to worry about.

RoMee knows what he's talking about so just do as he says...


----------



## Snailface (Jul 21, 2011)

Bree500 said:
			
		

> what do you mean temporary, what does that mean?


Just means that the hack turns off when you turn your PSP off. The PSP has excellent battery life in Standby mode so this is a moot point. 

If you do turn off your PSP, it only take 15 seconds to turn the hack back on again.

Go ahead and update your PSP to 6.39.
Then install this: http://filetrip.net/f25616-SIGNED-6-39-PRO-B8.html


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 21, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> It means that it takes about 5 seconds to initialise. I use that by choice on my Go rather than a permanent version so it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> RoMee knows what he's talking about so just do as he says...




Its not big deal for me, i can purchase a psp go or psp 1000, i don't want want to have limitations on a device if they cost the same price. So explanation on temporary and permanent would be great. 

I am thinking about long term here as to what psp to get.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 21, 2011)

Bree500 said:
			
		

> xist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cross that bridge when you get to it. Go ahead and try out 6.39 PRO and see if you like it(read my prev post). You can take the system back if you don't.

This installation is very quick and easy.(and reversable)


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 21, 2011)

What if i turn off the psp for two weeks. Will the emulators be there in two weeks. I am still not clear on the turn on and turn off 5 second, deal.

This is exactly what the mod store told me, something in regards that you can play the emulator once with the 3000 model, once you shut off the psp, all the emulators, games are gone. if that's the case, i am throwing this in the garbage can or i will give it away.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 21, 2011)

Bree500 said:
			
		

> What if i turn off the psp for two weeks. Will the emulators be there in two weeks. I am still not clear on the turn on and turn off 5 second, deal.
> 
> This is exactly what the mod store told me, something in regards that you can play the emulator once with the 3000 model, once you shut off the psp, all the emulators, games are gone. if that's the case, i am throwing this in the garbage can or i will give it away.


That guy is a moron or a liar.

Everything will still be there as far as emulators and game files if the hack turns off  with the system power. The restart thing is only if the system is completely turned off. You simply rerun a certain file and the hack is magically back. Just try it. It's the best way to learn.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Jul 21, 2011)

i fund it funny how wrong they are.
you don't lose your homebrew, they basically become "locked." when you restart your psp.
you try to launch them and (if they're not signed) they give you an error saying they can't start.
the fast recovery (think, recovering back to 'unlocked mode') is what you need to do to unlock all your homebrew.

since you'll hardly ever completely power off your PSP (putting it to sleep is doesn't count as restarting it), your homebrew won't become locked, and when they do it only takes about 8-10 second to unlock them.

with a permanent hack, you never have to worry about the hack resetting. but it really isn't _that_ big of a deal.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 21, 2011)

Bree500 said:
			
		

> What if i turn off the psp for two weeks. Will the emulators be there in two weeks. I am still not clear on the turn on and turn off 5 second, deal.
> 
> This is exactly what the mod store told me, something in regards that you can play the emulator once with the 3000 model, once you shut off the psp, all the emulators, games are gone. if that's the case, i am throwing this in the garbage can or i will give it away.




That guy does not know what he's talking about.

here an easy way to put it:

where you turn off the psp it goes back to OFW...kinda like turning CFW off

when you run fast recovery, you turn on your CFW, everything will be the same where you left it.

Like snailface said try it and you'll see how wrong that guys is


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks guys for all your input. I am gonna have to think this through. I think i am leaning toward a psp go or psp 1000.

My plan was to eventually give this as a gift to a little kid, someone in our family, once i figured out all the emulation. But what i didn't want was anything difficult for a kid to figure out if this was gonna be a temporary hack.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Jul 21, 2011)

you should really just try it already lol.
everything is reversible and it's all so simple to do.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 21, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> They're wrong. Every PSP is hackable.



it's not permanent though, once you turn off the go or 3000 model you have to reinstall again, get a 1000 or 2000 model and the hack stays there forever.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 21, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong

Reinstall implies going through the entire initial setup again. All you have to do to restore the hack is press a single effing button. Don't try to scare Bree off.

Bree, please listen to the common sense here and give that shiny new PSP a chance. Buying an older PSP could introduce more headaches that aren't worth that silly permanent hack. I have a temped hacked PSP3000 and a perm-hacked go and the _perm hacked system is no better_.


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 21, 2011)

ok, i will give it a try. What do i need to download to get started? I need emulators for nes, snes and sega genesis. The games i have.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 21, 2011)

Bree500 said:
			
		

> ok, i will give it a try. What do i need to download to get started? I need emulators for nes, snes and sega genesis. The games i have.
> Do this first then the emulation stuff. (this is from rydian's guide)
> use PRO b8 when it says "PRO b7"
> QUOTEIf you are not yet on 6.39...
> ...


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 21, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Bree500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I downloaded this file. What folder do i put this in on the PSP?


----------



## Snailface (Jul 21, 2011)

Check your PMs.


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 21, 2011)

snail helped me last night. We installed the emulators and it was getting late, so we didnt finish. NES emulator NesterJ won't open, it says the game can't open, the data is corrupted.

I used the same nes roms that i use to play for my pc, but snail said those won't work, so i used nes roms made for psp. The roms are in unzipped winrar, do i need to zipped the roms?

SNES emulator,  i don't see a picture of the snes emulator on the psp yet. It maybe one of the corruped files that has no name.

sega genesis emulator, the emulator opens, but the* load new rom * to upload the game roms won't open.


----------



## Bree500 (Jul 21, 2011)

i used a different snes emulator and its picture emulator is showing this time, but the game won't load, it says game can't open, data is corrupted.


----------



## penly (Aug 27, 2011)

Super clear and bright screen. The controls are pretty good and I have big hands. Runs emulators and movies superbly.


----------

